# boil a bone?



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

I was thinking of this.. I have a few bones that Arlo has chewed on. They are hip bones. They were caked with goodness but now he's chewed it to a white bone. He still chews on em.. but I get the feeling they are bland? When new, he'll sit for hours chewing. Now he'll chew whenever he wants, but not crazy about it.

I was thinking if I boiled it in beef broth or something to add flavor? Or does it soften the bone? Any ideas? I've tried peanut butter but I don't like it. Gets on the carpet/his bed and it's gone in a few minutes.

Ideas to spice it up a bit??


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Is there a reason why you don't want to just get new bones?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No! Cooking a bone makes them brittle and that is dangerous. Just buy him new bones. I throw out the bones after 2-3 weeks because they get dried out and brittle.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Yea, get a new one.

After a while they will start to crack off into large splinters. My dogs had one that I just threw away 2 days ago- I heard a 'snap' when they were chewing and that was my que to toss it! Don't try to bring it back to life.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

They are $3 a peice at walmart. They are fairly large..bigger than both my fists put together.

However, they are really only good for him for a day, maybe two. So $10 per week x 4 weeks = $40 a month on bones?

I like em because it's good to keep him from chewing other items and helps a lot. But I haven't heard of other options to get bones from..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If there is a local butcher then call and ask for beef knuckle bones. Or get marrow bones from the grocery store.

The reason they are so attractive the first day is the left over meat and fat that is on them. Try buying antlers and see how he likes them. 

As far as him chewing other items, teach him not to. Leave It works well. how about toys for him to play with instead of chew bones?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't give them to him every day or in a year he won't have any teeth left!!! 

When they chew those, it's bone rubbing on bone so it's just a matter of time before his teeth are worn to nubs. They may be stronger than the knuckle bone, but they won't withstand it forever. I use them a few times per year as a dental aid, maybe about 4 bones per year tops for my dogs.

Is there something else you can give him to do? My dogs enjoy rope toys and Jackson enjoys nylabones (the rubber ones). There has to be something else that he would like to play with that will be easier on his teeth.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

He has a lot of toys.. balls, rubber, ropes, ect. 

He's good at not chewing. Just loose random items if left alone too long.

I didn't think about the long term effects of bones. This is a lot harder than I thought lol I just want him and I to both be happy.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

How about a Kong filled with something frozen like yogurt, peanut butter, banana or some combination of the three?

It does take some advance planning, though.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

try a femur (beef) bone. you can leave the knuckles on or cut them off.



adamdude04 said:


> They are $3 a peice at walmart. They are fairly large..bigger than both my fists put together.
> 
> However, they are really only good for him for a day, maybe two. So $10 per week x 4 weeks = $40 a month on bones?
> 
> I like em because it's good to keep him from chewing other items and helps a lot. But I haven't heard of other options to get bones from..


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

You can check petsmart, I just bought Ares a large bone for about $10 and it has the large knuckle on the end but still has the rest of the bone. Its huge, about 15lbs and about 16in long.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

mydogrocks said:


> You can check petsmart, I just bought Ares a large bone for about $10 and it has the large knuckle on the end but still has the rest of the bone. Its huge, about 15lbs and about 16in long.


Is this one of those smoked meat bones? They aren't very healthy for your dog and they are expensive.

Marrow bones from the grocery store are much cheaper and healthier. I can get 2 good sized ones for less than $4. Sometimes I freeze them if I want them to last a little longer. They chew on the bones for days even after the marrow and meat are gone.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, they are really not good to give, don't know why they sell them!
Grocery store/fresh bones, yes~smoked bones NO. 
If you have to repair a tooth or have surgery to remove a blockage it will cost way more than what a fresh beef knucklebone does. 
I don't think the femur bones are very safe either. My dogs are rawfed, and I don't even give those for recreational chews.


----------

